# New 210G set up



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Well my 210 is finally being installed this weekend. I thought I'd start a thread to show pictures as I go. The tank just arrived at the store today, so I'm going by after work to get the back painted so it can sit and dry a couple days before we set it up.

I'll be taking down my current 75 so it will be a long process, but will be worth it. Thanks for looking..!



















-Wes


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Here is the sump for it that I posted the other day. Thought I'd add it to the thread.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I love new tanks!!

Is that a pre-drilled tank? What are the dimensions?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yes it is predrilled. Its 72x24x29


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Got it painted tonight..!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow you got to paint outdoors? Must be nice! This winter has been brutal here.

Good luck setting it up. When I switched from a 125 to a 180, it took the majority of the day. Lots of prep the night before, and a 6 am start. Once the heavy lifting is done, be sure to have some cold beer on hand for you and your helpers...


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi five to you, that will be awesome. keep us posted with more pics opcorn:


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Wow you got to paint outdoors? Must be nice! This winter has been brutal here.
> 
> Good luck setting it up. When I switched from a 125 to a 180, it took the majority of the day. Lots of prep the night before, and a 6 am start. Once the heavy lifting is done, be sure to have some cold beer on hand for you and your helpers...


Yeah, I've gone over it a few times in my mind on how it will go, HA. I'm sure that will change when we get in there. Gotta take down the 75 gallon, and then set this one up. Remove rocks, drain water and catch fish. Set all that to the side and move 75 out of the way. Set up new stand, sump, plumbing. Set tank up, finish plumbing, fill with sand, rocks, and add water. Get everything flowing and check for leaks, then add fish. Sounds pretty easy, riiiiiiight, HA!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Well tomorrow is the big day..!! Cant wait..!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Whatever you can get done tonight, do it. I pulled all my rock and just threw in some pvc fittings for the night. Rinsed all my new sand. By the time my help showed up, the tank was drained, filters shut down, media/sponges in aerated buckets. Nothing's Worse Than showing up to help someone move and they don't have everything boxed up yet. I think swapping tanks is similar.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Well I've cleaned the sand already and in buckets ready to go. We have to go pick up the tank in the morning though. Not much else I can do for now, maybe take out a few of the big rocks.

I may go ahead and start piecing together some of the new plumbing though.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

This thread is making me want to change my 210 for a brand new one. Getting it down my basement stairs, and the old one up the stairs is making me stick with the old scratched up one : ( What is the overall height of the tank once it's on a stand tall enough to house the sump?


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Have fun today! I'm sure the mission has already started! How fun.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Wow.. what a long day.. HA Its still pretty cloudy so will take a day or so to clear. I tried to clean the sand prior, guess I could have done a better job. Noticed a lot of bubbles under the sand, do I need to fix that quickly? Also the poop is just settling on the sand, so I'm not sure I have enough water movement. Recommendations? Here are some pics from the day..!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Glad it went smooth for ya. Sure the tank has cleared quite a bit by now. Whenever I fill a tank for the first time, I get little bubbles on the glass, decor and substrate. They should clear in a couple days. Or, if you're like me, run a scraper/sponge through them. Perhaps you need to add a circ pump...


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yeah, starting to clear up..


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

good stuff sparrow19 looking good.
if i may suggest, i think you should get a b/g or paint the back to give it more definition and i would try to get some suction cups and perhaps you might have to lenghten the airlines to hide them down the corners and low at the back behind the rocks till you get them where you want. make sure there are no intakes near the bubbles  
only my opinion, and best wishes for your tank :thumb:


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks..! Well the background is painted black. It has built in overflows, so no intakes. I fixed the tubing for the bubbler so it looks better. Its still not as clear as it will get though.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)




----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

What's the blue face with the yellow body? That thing is a beauty.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I believe its this:

Aulonocara sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri'' Maleri Island


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks.. that's an awesome looking fish.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

Sparrow19 said:


>


great job on hiding the air lines it looks so much better. sorry i did'nt see your painted b/g, maybe coz of the lighting and or reflection from your camera. it appears the same on the back as the side showing to me


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks.. Yeah I think the black on the back makes it look like its not there. It was still a tad cloudy at that point, so that might be why as well. But I like how its all light up and the black make it seems like it goes on forever, ha. You can't even see the overflows in there.


----------

